
The Retina iMac versus the Mac Pro, on Paper - orrsella
http://www.marco.org/2014/10/16/retina-imac-vs-mac-pro
======
smt88
He says at the end that he's no longer in the target audience for a Mac Pro.
He then lists "not a lot of people" who are, but only one of the bullets --
video editors -- really makes sense. All the other needs are met by much
cheaper and less powerful machines.

